# Is full-time soaping possible?



## IanT (May 14, 2008)

Is it possible to survive off of a full time soap business? Ive been giving a lot more thought to the idea lately, maybe looking for an investor and seeing what I can pull up... Do you think one could pull $1100-1200/ month just soaping and making B&B products and the like?

Of course Im talking down the line for me, Im no where near ready to do that..but just as a goal to work towards, Id like to know if its feasable maybe from those who do run businesses??

(Im not asking you to tell me what you make a month because I know thats sensitive info, if youd like to share go ahead and PM me but Im not asking for it )

soooo sick of working in this corporate rat race world! I want to make soap, sell it...and when Im not soaping maybe make some home-made italian ices to sell on the beach lol...so what do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I soap as a part of my growing farm-type operation and even though I'm not currently doing it full time I have acquaintances who do and that is what I am working toward.  In order for it to work though, it has to be big.  We're talkin' gift shops, farmers markets, craft fairs, winaries (sp?), and tours.  You might want to check out Sunshine Lavender Farm (google).  They come to my farmer's market sometimes.  I've seen their stuff and its WAY overpriced, but thats their business.  Anyway, the interesting thing is that when she comes, I don't sell any less soap.  I think its because her 4oz bar is $8 and mine is $5.  So, it is totally possible and an excellent goal to aspire toward!


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2008)

I have seen it done. It all about how well you promote yourself.

I do not promote, that is my problem. I probably promote myself 3-4 hours a week & it's all online.


----------



## Tabitha (May 14, 2008)

Remember this thread? http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2702


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 14, 2008)

its possible and the speed at which you do it is up to you, like tab said, its partly about how agressive you are about marketing yourself.  i have been doing massage "part time" for over 3 years. the first 2 i was workign a full time job so i only had so much time to do massage and that's exactly how i treated the business - as a part time on the side thing so i didn't put that much effort into marketing it. although, i kept thinking i wish i could do this full time.....at this point i am way more agressive about marketing myself and looking for referrals and doing health fairs and trying to get myself out there and known.

so, its something that, like most other hobby-craft-type jobs, you start off part time and then work towards full time at the pace you want to....one day you'll hit a point where your side business takes off enough that you can cut the corporate cords....or you hit a point where you have to quit the 9-5 job before you kill someone....either way, the results you desire!  :wink:


----------



## IanT (May 14, 2008)

lol remember it!?! Never even knew it existed but thats awesome!!. Alright, this is on this list as a major goal of mine now that I know its possible. I ve just got to develop a vast line of products... once i get the CP and HP down I want to try some B&B stuff like making your own shaving cream and all sorts of other stuff...I have the mind for it I just need to develop the finances... 

ahhhh Id love to do that full time though, I work well with people so the word of mouth thing is easy for me, I just need to have the things to promote..then woosh im off 


alright...now youve got me excited


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (May 14, 2008)

Ian, I love your enthusiasm, it's fantastic!


----------

